# 呼んだじゃないですか？



## Sweetboat

昔には僕たちが彼らの主人を’旦那’と

1．呼んだじゃないですか？
２呼びましたじゃないですか？

どちらですか？


----------



## frequency

「じゃないですか」に付ける動詞は、原型が可能じゃないかな。
呼ぶじゃないですか・呼んだじゃないですか　（通常の過去形: 呼んだ）なので１になります。

呼びます、呼びました だと、それぞれ上の原型に助動詞がついて丁寧な表現になってる。
呼ぶ＋ます＝呼びます
呼ぶ＋ました（ますの過去形）＝呼びました
「じゃないですか」には付けられない。なんだか、double, triple-mountingになってしまう感じだよ。

ます　助動詞 1


----------



## Sweetboat

１ですか, わかりました。どうも。（どうもだけ言ってもしつれいじゃないですよね？）


----------



## frequency

失礼じゃないけど、少しだけ男らしい言葉なのできみには似合わないかもしれないよ！


----------



## Ranja

Sweetboat said:


> 昔には僕たちが彼らの主人を’旦那’と
> 
> 1．呼んだじゃないですか？
> ２呼びましたじゃないですか？
> 
> どちらですか？



「昔には」→「昔は」、「かつては」の方がいいですね。

「呼んでいたじゃないですか。」もOKです。
If you want to make it more polite, you can also say
お呼びしたではないですか。
or
お呼びしていたではありませんか。


----------



## Flaminius

> 昔には僕たちが彼らの主人を’旦那’と
> ……
> ２呼びましたじゃないですか？



This is ungrammatical but you can use -_masu_ this way:
呼びましたよね。


Ranja said:


> If you want to make it more polite, you can also say
> お呼びしたではないですか。
> or
> お呼びしていたではありませんか。


I am afraid it does not make the speech polite.  _Oyobisuru_ shows deference to the person being addressed, not the listener.


----------



## Sweetboat

frequency said:


> 失礼じゃないけど、少しだけ男らしい言葉なのできみには似合わないかもしれないよ！



へえ、そうなんですか？
聞いてみて良かったですね。（<- 正しいですか？It was a good thing that I asked.)


----------



## Sweetboat

昔には」→「昔は」、「かつては」の方がいいですね。

そうなんですか？　実は「昔は」を使おうか「昔には」を使おうかちょっと迷いました。
ありがとうございます。


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> 聞いてみて良かったです*ね*。（<- 正しいですか？It was a good thing that I asked.)


間違いじゃないけど、「ね」には確認・同意を求める意味があるので、きみはもっと確信しているならば、「聞いてみて良かったです。」の方がよろしいです。

「聞いてみて良かったです。」の方が、「聞いてみて良かったです！」に近いからね。


----------



## Sweetboat

frequency said:


> 間違いじゃないけど、「ね」には確認・同意を求める意味があるので、きみはもっと確信しているならば、「聞いてみて良かったです。」の方がよろしいです。
> 
> 「聞いてみて良かったです。」の方が、「聞いてみて良かったです！」に近いからね。



なるほど。　やっぱり聞いてみて良かったです！
どうもありがとうございました。


----------

